# Auditoire de Calvin



## JM (Dec 1, 2008)

> This gallery of 24 photos accompanies our article on Auditoire de Calvin, where John Calvin preached in the 16th century. All photos were taken in December 2006 and are © Sacred Destinations except where otherwise indicated Click any image to enlarge or start at the beginning for a virtual tour.



Photos of Auditoire de Calvin, Geneva


----------

